# dining room table



## ketron (Oct 27, 2011)

how to kill wood worm


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

You have wood worm in your dining room table? How's that?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Bud Cline said:


> You have wood worm in your dining room table? How's that?



It must be one of those polyurethane eating wood worms I’ve been hearing about.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Sure it is not termites? Is this table new to you? Where did it come from? I put a really nice dining table together from a Vietnam furniture factory and it ended up having a small hidden infestation in one of the members on the underside of it.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Actually,I've seen that---powder post Beatles left in the air dried wood.

Freeze it---or irradiate it--or tent it and fumigate it.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> Freeze it---or irradiate it--or tent it and fumigate it.


Only way actually although I suspect freezing or nuking a dining table not a DIY project!:thumbsup: An exterminator will know what to do with it.:yes:

You could just sell it on eBay or Craig's List if the bugs would not actually be crawling around to disgust buyers. 

If you are a terrible cook, noone will talk about the Turkey being dry if there are bugs eating the Thanksgiving table itself. I promise!


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Once again it is a secret where the OP lives but keep in mind winter is coming. The table could be put outside one day, maybe that would kill the little devils. 

I wonder if a heat gun would push them out.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

sdsester said:


> If you are a terrible cook, noone will talk about the Turkey being dry if there are bugs eating the Thanksgiving table itself. I promise!


 
What a perfect solution to my lack of culinary skill....A DIVERSION..:laughing:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Bud Cline said:


> Once again it is a secret where the OP lives but keep in mind winter is coming. The table could be put outside one day, maybe that would kill the little devils.
> 
> I wonder if a heat gun would push them out.


Not bad ideas I guess but leaving a piece of nice furniture outside in the elements makes me cringe a bit. The heat gun idea strikes me as more workable. 

They have not effected me yet but bed bugs are epidemic in Chicago and the insects have found their way not only into hotel rooms and residences but also into office environments. 

The best treatment options seem to be cryogenic temperature sprays (e.g. liquid nitrogen) or systems that raise room temperatures to abnormally high temps very quickly.

Still sticking with my suggestions to call an exterminator though before wasting lots of money guessing or on pesticides availed to consumers. Exterminators should have licenses and access to things we normal mortals do not. And I must be honest, we tend to think more is a good approach. Responsible exterminators use the minimal amounts of chemicals necessary.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> Not bad ideas I guess but leaving a piece of nice furniture outside in the elements makes me cringe a bit.


Wasn't suggesting the table become a permanent yard ornament......

Just saying on a cold sub-freezing day one might set the table out of doors for a few hours and give the little suckers a chill.


----------

